# Help! I'm getting error: software exception (0xc06d007e)



## notageek3 (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently installed some software for USB wireless adapters, and then began having the following issue. At one point, after restarting, I had no welcome screen (I posted about this on another thread). But then a few days later, I moved the computer, restarted, and it worked fine, but then this issue started again:

I was using Word. After a couple of hours, Word started acting "buggy"--chunks of text disappearing off the screen, for example--I closed Word, then tried to restart it, and got this error message:

"The exception unknown software exception (0xc06d007e) occurred in the application at location 0x7c812afb."

I restarted my computer, and it worked fine. But, if it all goes down like it did before, I expect to have this issue again, and possibly the no welcome screen eventually, too. 

Google search seems to indicate that this is an OS issue, so hopefully it makes sense to post here--if not, I'll repost elsewhere. 

Could this be related to the adapters' software? Could it be something else? 

Any advice on how to fix this would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The adapters driver or software program may be conflicting with other applications. If removing the driver and program do not make improvements then I would consider doing a HDD Diagnostic test. Download the Seatools for DOS Iso Image and burn it with IMGBurn boot off of the newly created CD and run the diagnostic tests for your drive.


----------



## notageek3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Spunk, thanks for your reply,

When I uninstalled the program for one of the drivers, I then had the issue with not getting the welcome screen. So, I've been a little nervous about uninstalling more stuff...

Unfortunately, I don't have internet at home right now, so not a lot of options for downloading the diagnostic test that you mention--are there any other steps you might recommend?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are on the internet posting so I assume you can still download? If so, download and create a bootable CD from the suggestions in post #2. Then boot off the newly created CD at your home computer.


----------



## notageek3 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am using the internet at work, not supposed to do any downloading + no burner anyway. 

Any other thoughts would be most appreciated, thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download anyways, I won't tell anybody and save it to a USB Flash Drive, and burn it at home. or do it at a friends house.Go to a Kinko's or other copy or Office store and rent a computer for 10 minutes. Or uninstall the program and driver for the device and see what happens


----------



## notageek3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow. This seems unnecessarily rude and condescending. As have your other posts.

I see you are a moderator--well, if that's how we roll around here, then...ummm...so long Tech Support Forums!


----------

